# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  boxxer 2010 trocken!! dämpfungsseite öffnen!?

## Poison :)

wahnsinn... :Cool: 

dachte ir schon wieso paz seine ned wirklich gut anspricht
heud mach ich meine auf, und was is drin? KEIN TROPFEN öl  :EEK!:  :Evil: 
die hat im inneren weder fett noch öl jemals gsehn...

 hat jemand bereits die dämpfungsseite (rechts) auseinandergenommen?

so easy wie bei der 09er mit aufschrauben, draufhaun und auseinanderziehen scheints nichtmehr zu gehn

lg, thx

----------


## Pinzgauner

> wahnsinn...
> 
> dachte ir schon wieso paz seine ned wirklich gut anspricht
> heud mach ich meine auf, und was is drin? KEIN TROPFEN öl 
> die hat im inneren weder fett noch öl jemals gsehn...
> 
>  hat jemand bereits die dämpfungsseite (rechts) auseinandergenommen?
> 
> so easy wie bei der 09er mit aufschrauben, draufhaun und auseinanderziehen scheints nichtmehr zu gehn
> ...


Pfff da hast du wohl wieder gesparrt beim Kauf :Wink:  Musst halt versuchen bei jemand anderem mit nem Strohhalm Öl aus dessen Gabel zu zuzelln :Twisted:

----------


## Poison :)

:Lol:  
darf ich erinnern dass ein großteil der marzocchis letzdes/vorletzdes jahr trocken waren  :Smile:

----------


## dolcho

endkontrolle ist ja den meisten bikefirmen auch ein fremdwort...höchstens wenns um marketing geht

----------


## stephan-

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass bei so teuren Produkten derart geschludert wird.
Die haben doch einen Ruf zu verlieren, nachdem 06er Boxxer wegbrechen, nun schon eine der neuen gebrochen ist, Standrohre ausreißen, Motiocontrol kaputt geht, die Achsen kaputt gehen und was weiß ich was da noch alles war. 
Die kriegen scheinbar nichtmal die elementaren Dinge auf die Reihe. Eigentlich müsste man für solche Sachen schon aus Prinzip die Marke meiden. Problem ist: Dann kann man gar nichts mehr fahren.
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## roadrunner82

> wahnsinn...
> 
> dachte ir schon wieso paz seine ned wirklich gut anspricht
> heud mach ich meine auf, und was is drin? KEIN TROPFEN öl 
> die hat im inneren weder fett noch öl jemals gsehn...
> 
>  hat jemand bereits die dämpfungsseite (rechts) auseinandergenommen?
> 
> so easy wie bei der 09er mit aufschrauben, draufhaun und auseinanderziehen scheints nichtmehr zu gehn
> ...


Meine war auch trocken. In den amerikanischen foren liest man auch davon. Scheint also kein Problem einer Serie zu sein sondern ein genrelles.

@Dämpfungsseite

Ich habe die ganzen Zugstufenknöpfe demontiert. Habs mir dann erst genau angeschaut und es schaut so aus als ob man das gar nicht müsste. Am roten Verstellknopf gibt es zwei Aussparungen. Wenn man die parallel zur inneren Mutter dreht müsste man die ganze Einheit ohne zerlegen mit einem flachen Maulschlüssel herunter bekommen. Das habe ich aber noch nicht probiert.

Danach brauchst du sie nurmehr vorsichtig auseinander klopfen wie die alte auch.

----------


## Stylo77

meine war auch "trocken" allerdings auf der federseite

----------


## pAz

meine beidseitig (fast) trocken.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

gut zu wissen. bekomme meine nächste woche, werd sie gleich aufmachen und das RSP suspension grease und öl reintun, prophylaktisch hald. ist ja kein alzu grosser aufwand. vielleicht ist das ja auch mit absicht passiert, damit das gewicht extra niedrig erscheint.....

----------


## pAz

an des hab ich auch schon dacht.
aber für 30g lohnt sich des auch ned wirklich.

aufwand is wirklich so gut wie keiner, trotzdem sprichts nicht für rockshox

----------


## kitschi

da sieht man was rauskommt wenn man in taiwan produziern lässt :Rolleyes:

----------


## Poison :)

> Ich habe die ganzen Zugstufenknöpfe demontiert. Habs mir dann erst genau angeschaut und es schaut so aus als ob man das gar nicht müsste. Am roten Verstellknopf gibt es zwei Aussparungen. Wenn man die parallel zur inneren Mutter dreht müsste man die ganze Einheit ohne zerlegen mit einem flachen Maulschlüssel herunter bekommen. Das habe ich aber noch nicht probiert.
> 
> Danach brauchst du sie nurmehr vorsichtig auseinander klopfen wie die alte auch.


stimmt, darauf bin ich erst später gekommen
allerdings müsste man dann auf die 2 rädchen schlagen, auch ned ideal

egal, öl is drin und geht gleich um einiges besser  :Smile: 

wieviel habt ihr jeweils rein? und welche W?

lg

----------


## Puzo

War die Gabel wirklich komplett trocken, oder nur wenig Öl drin?

----------


## roadrunner82

Die manuals sind übrigens schon online. Leicht versteckt rechts unter "for dealers".

Für die Team gilt:
Federseite: 40ml 15wt
Dämpferseite: 10ml 15wt

@Puzo
Die Federseite war bei mir komplett trocken, in der Dämpferseite war ein bisserl drinnen.

----------


## Poison :)

etwas fett, kein öl
zumindest auf der federseite, auf der dämpfungsseite war bissl was drin

edit: 40ml? :O
doch sehr viel..hab mal beidseitig 15 rein (wie bei der 09er)

----------


## wuschi

an die schmierstoff-experten: kann mir vielleicht auch jemand helfen? -> https://www.downhill-board.com/57343...chmierung.html

----------


## mAsKeD

> Wenn du eine 2010er hast dann kommen in die Dämpfungsseite 10ml und in die Federseite 40ml. 
> Keine Ahnung was du da mit Zugstufe meinst. Kipp es einfach ins Casting wenn die Gabel auf dem Kopf steht, auf beiden Seiten.


es sind 10ml auf beiden seiten, les den ganzen thread durch...

und wenn ich es ins casting kipp dann ist esbei dem öl welches in der zugstufe ist  und vermischt sich mit dem 15wt öl...

----------


## stephan-

> es sind 10ml auf beiden seiten, les den ganzen thread durch...
> 
> und wenn ich es ins casting kipp dann ist esbei dem öl welches in der zugstufe ist  und vermischt sich mit dem 15wt öl...


Du hast Unrecht auf der gesamten Linie. Lies lieber nochmal nach.
www.sram.com

----------


## mAsKeD

> Du hast Unrecht auf der gesamten Linie. Lies lieber nochmal nach.
> www.sram.com


glaub ich nicht... aber kipp du ruhig 40ml rein und ich meine 10ml

----------


## mAsKeD

> Des mit dem Ölfüllmenge wurde ja jetzt schon mehrmals besprochen hab hab jetzt einfach mal moto pitkan angeschrieben und die haben mir vogendes geschrieben: 
> Zitat aus Emai von Moto Pitkan
> *
> die Ölmenge auf der Dämpfungsseite beträgt 15ml /W15, von unten einzufüllen.
> 
> Auf der Federseite  min.15ml /max.140ml  W15, von oben oder von unten einzufüllen.
> 
> Ölmarke:Rock Shox, Motorex oder Castrol
> 
> ...


bitte da stehts drin les den ganzen thread durch!!!! Waren halt 15ml und keine 10 hab ich mich vertan...

----------


## pAz

15-140.
was is dann an den 40ml die von rockshox angegeben werden so falsch?

----------


## mAsKeD

> 15-140.
> was is dann an den 40ml die von rockshox angegeben werden so falsch?


ok dann war das mein fehler.... ;P  und wo fühl ich das jetz auf da zugstufen seite ein einfach da wo ich de schraube rausdreh unten an der gabel reinkippen???

----------


## Poison :)

du musst mal unterscheiden zwischen schmier- und dämpfungsöl!

als schmieröl irgednwas billiges zwischen 10 und 20 WT (15ml)beidseitig unten reinspritzen...

dazu aber schrauben lockern und standrohr a stückerl rausklopfen...gibts aber schon einige threads und videos auf youtube!

dämpfungsöl gehört 7,5er WT oben in die druck/zugstufeneinheit eingefüllt!
(menge siehe anleitung)

lg

----------


## mAsKeD

> du musst mal unterscheiden zwischen schmier- und dämpfungsöl!
> 
> als schmieröl irgednwas billiges zwischen 10 und 20 WT (15ml)beidseitig unten reinspritzen...
> 
> dazu aber schrauben lockern und standrohr a stückerl rausklopfen...gibts aber schon einige threads und videos auf youtube!
> 
> dämpfungsöl gehört 7,5er WT oben in die druck/zugstufeneinheit eingefüllt!
> (menge siehe anleitung)
> 
> lg


soweit hab ich mir des auch schon gedacht mit dem auseinanderklopfen nur bei der zugstufenseite ist beim auseinanderklopfen das dämpfungsöl rausgelaufen oder hab ich mir das nur eingebildet und es war eh das schmierungsöl???

----------


## Poison :)

wieviel wars? hat die dämpfung danach noch funktioniert? 
wenn unten dämpfungsöl rauskommt hats die die dichtung(en) gschossn...

----------


## mAsKeD

> wieviel wars? hat die dämpfung danach noch funktioniert?
> 
> wenn unten dämpfungsöl rauskommt hats die die dichtung(en) gschossn...


na ich hab de gabel gleich wieder in die waagrechte gedreht und wieder zu gmacht wahrscheinlich wars eh schmieröl das heißt in der boxxer von mein hawara war dann schon schmieröl drin und die war nicht trocken... glaub ned das de dichtungen hinüber san war ziemlich neu das teil...

----------


## klamsi

Meine war auch nicht trocken und funktioniert "out of the box" recht ordentlich.

Sollte eigentlich "schmieröl" gewesen sein.

----------


## stephan-

> dämpfungsöl gehört 7,5er WT


Kommt da nicht, wie schon immer, ein 5er rein?! Bin mir da eigl. ziemlich sicher.

Meine war übrigens auch nicht trocken. Auf der einen Seite war sogar eine recht beachtliche Menge Schmieröl enthalten.. okay, sie war auch beim Service.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poison :)

> Kommt da nicht, wie schon immer, ein 5er rein?! Bin mir da eigl. ziemlich sicher.


möglich, habs nimma im kopf...bin jetzt glücklicher fox fahrer  :Smile:

----------

